# Nylabone - Healthy Edibles



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Benny is teething like crazy! (he is 5 months) He won't chew the regular/plastic nylabone anymore, so I found Nylabone-healthy edibles in all different flavors. Do you think these are safe for a pup to eat. I dont' know what to let him chew on. I hear greenies aren't safe, rawhide isn't safe...what do you suggest that is healthy and appropriate for his age?


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

As far as I know, the only problem with greenies is that they can be chewed down to a size that can be swallowed. This could cause obstructions. I give Mickey a greenie every now and then, but I make sure I take it away when it gets too small. I would think this would be the same for the nyla bone. Just watch him, and take it away before he can swallow it.
Other than that, I am not aware of another reason that they are bad. Maybe someone else knows more about it.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Jewels loves the Healthy Edibles, I have not had any problems with her eating them as of yet.









She likes the bacon flavored and the roast beef.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We give Koko the Healthy Edibles too, the peanut butter flavor, and he never chews big pieces off just nibbles them, he also has the Nylabone Nutri-Dent which is their version fo a greenie, and also rawhide, all closely supervised. I think it helps them immensely with their teething. He didn't like the plastic ones either and hardly ever chewed on them at all. He is now 28 weeks old and almost done teething all without problems thank goodness, no surgically removed baby teeth required, he did it all on his little own


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I give Tango the Healthy Edible bones and he loves them! I haven't had any problems with them.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

How long does it take for your pups to eat a Healthy Edible bone? 

Josie wolfs them down in about 20 or 30 minutes, and they get all over her front leg hair. She loves them though.

Josie says: Did someone say "Healthy Edibles", where? where? what do I have to do to get one?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> How long does it take for your pups to eat a Healthy Edible bone?
> 
> Josie wolfs them down in about 20 or 30 minutes, and they get all over her front leg hair. She loves them though.
> 
> Josie says: Did someone say "Healthy Edibles", where? where? what do I have to do to get one?[/B]


Scooby eats his rather quickly, like in about half an hour, but Koko has yet to finish one and Scooby normally swipes his and gobbles it up too


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

my crew LOVE the healthy edibles. massimo takes his sweet time with them and mini chows her's down. then she pesters massimo for his....


----------

